# Looking for new mouse to replace my Logitech G5 (Suggestions?)



## GhostRyder (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey y'all, well my mouse has been acting up a bit lately and I think I have decided to finally replace it (I've owned since High school lol).  Basically I have been searching but nothing seems to peak my interest as a good replacement for it as there were certain things about it I really liked.  I am willing to change brands, or have some slight variations but I was hoping to get something with at least a similar feature set.

What I am looking for is a mouse with:

Multi-DPI adjustment (Or speed, whatever you want to call it).
Adjustable weight with weight packs
No extra buttons (Except for speed adjustment, I don't mind one or two on the side, but none of those that have like 6+ buttons on the side)
Wired

Any help would be appreciated as while I have found tons of mice none have felt right or had the features I want.  Here is a picture of what my current mouse looks like:






Thanks,
GSR


----------



## stevorob (Jan 18, 2016)

If you liked the G5, you should check out the G500s.

I have one, came from using the MX518 for years and years.  Solid replacement.  Link below.

Amazon Link


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 18, 2016)

Indeed, I use to have a G5 as well.  Got a G500s now.  It about the same darn mouse with like one extra side button.

I can take a side by side picture if you want.  Still got that G5 laying around.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 18, 2016)

stevorob said:


> If you liked the G5, you should check out the G500s.
> 
> I have one, came from using the MX518 for years and years.  Solid replacement.  Link below.
> 
> Amazon Link


 


Ithanul said:


> Indeed, I use to have a G5 as well.  Got a G500s now.  It about the same darn mouse with like one extra side button.
> 
> I can take a side by side picture if you want.  Still got that G5 laying around.


 Yea I am looking at that and have it as one of my top current choices right now.  Its definitely a good looking mouse with my only complaint being the location or the adjustment buttons (Top left).  That maybe the one I get but just wanted to see if I missed anything.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a G502 that has been a very worthy replacement. My G5 is still in service at the kids' gaming PC. 

There are some other budget mice that work quite well, but after a couple years of service I went back to a Logitech mouse.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 18, 2016)

G5-G500 user here. I'm happy.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 18, 2016)

I got a brand new G9x I would sell and ship for $70. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104261

I have had intentions on using it for a while, but can never bring myself to do it  since it's impossible to find now.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm staring at a G5 on my office desk, it's going on 8 years old.  Still love it!  At home, I've got the G500 

The G5 started acting up before Christmas, cursor world jump and sometime lag/be intermittently unresponsive.  I dreaded losing it!  Found a can of compressed air and blew out the optics hole on the bottom of the mouse.  It works perfectly now!!!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 18, 2016)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> I got a brand new G9x I would sell and ship for $70.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104261
> 
> I have had intentions on using it for a while, but can never bring myself to do it  since it's impossible to find now.


Thank you for the offer on the G9, I have used a G9 before (Friend has one) unfortunately its not my preferred style or else I would swipe that up!



Sasqui said:


> I'm staring at a G5 on my office desk, it's going on 8 years old.  Still love it!  At home, I've got the G500
> 
> The G5 started acting up before Christmas, cursor world jump and sometime lag/be intermittently unresponsive.  I dreaded losing it!  Found a can of compressed air and blew out the optics hole on the bottom of the mouse.  It works perfectly now!!!


Yea, I have cleaned it multiple times and its been fine but recently a few jumps/slow downs have happened at random times (not consistent) and its been messing with my while playing games like LoL.  Otherwise I would just keep on using it until it completely died.

Guess I am leaning towards the G500s.  Any other suggestions (Also any other color options?  Besides adding a skin).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CJD4HD2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Seba_82 (Jan 18, 2016)

Don´t like the G700s ?? i have one and it´s a very good mouse!


----------



## kiddagoat (Jan 18, 2016)

You might want to look at a G502 Prometheus Core.  That is essentially the new G5.    G5 -> G500 -> G502   I have one currently and I would most certainly say it most resembles a G5.   The only other one I might say is close is the new Razer Mamba TE.  It is corded and has revised side gripes.  I had issues with the original Mamba in that my ham hands would heat the mouse up too much causing the glue on the sides to soften and the grips to fall off.

Haven't had the issue on my Taipan or Diamondback.  

I would vote for the G502 or the Mamba.   Though you seem to be a logitech fella, I would look at the G502.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 18, 2016)

I have used both the G5 and the G500s, both good mice but be aware that the G500s comes with the dual purpose scroll well.
That means that the "clicks" in the well are noticeable weaker. I did not like that, so i got another muse, but its does not have adjustable weight and extra buttons, so not for you.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 18, 2016)

kiddagoat said:


> G502 Prometheus Core



That thing looks like it bites   Joking aside, if the reviews are any indication, it must be good.  The G5 and G500 have on-mouse settings memory, same for the 502?  I've shied away from the Logitech software in general.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2016)

502 has onboard memory as well.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2016)

G502 seems to have what you need, as for side buttons they can always be disabled.



Kursah said:


> 502 has onboard memory as well.



Well thats good to as if it works like the G700s and you only use one profile you will not need to have the software running.



Cybrnook2002 said:


> I got a brand new G9x I would sell and ship for $70.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104261
> ...



Not impossible find, just near impossible to find a good priced one lol.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 18, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not impossible find, just near impossible to find a good priced one lol.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NTFATI/?tag=tec06d-20

$299.99 (But FREE shipping, whooppeeeee!)


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 18, 2016)

My G5 broke back in 2010 and i got a G500 as a replacement, and its almost the same mouse but better, with free scroll and extra buttons, but i only heard good thing about the G502 and it might be the absolute best mouse out there right now.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jan 18, 2016)

G502 here, its was an amazing upgrade from my RAT7


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NTFATI/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> $299.99 (But FREE shipping, whooppeeeee!)



Yeah seen that, better prices on ebay but that's ebay .


----------



## vega22 (Jan 18, 2016)

not got a bad word to say about the g502 here.

i mean, it has a blue go faster stripe which i dont like much, if i was being hyper critical you know. but to some that might be a plus point too...


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 18, 2016)

Look at the EVGA torq it has all you want as far as weighted and adjustment. It has one of the best tracking lasers Ive used in a long time.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 19, 2016)

Get yourself a G700/G700S (I have the G700 for a few years now). Its new generation wireless so that it has no disavantages compared to wired + you can use it wired too (same cable you use to charge it, you can simply use it all the time and remove the battery too). Wireless is simply better, the cable just slows the mouse down a bit & you can use the mouse wherever you like, like on the couch when you are streaming from the PC, or something like that.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 19, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Get yourself a G700/G700S (I have the G700 for a few years now). Its new generation wireless so that it has no disavantages compared to wired + you can use it wired too (same cable you use to charge it, you can simply use it all the time and remove the battery too). Wireless is simply better, the cable just slows the mouse down a bit & you can use the mouse wherever you like, like on the couch when you are streaming from the PC, or something like that.


 I appreciate the idea, however I want a wired for my desktop since it does not move much and wires do not bug me more than rechargeable batteries.  I use wireless for my laptop but since my desktop rarely moves I would just prefer to stick to the wired mice.



kiddagoat said:


> You might want to look at a G502 Prometheus Core.  That is essentially the new G5.    G5 -> G500 -> G502   I have one currently and I would most certainly say it most resembles a G5.   The only other one I might say is close is the new Razer Mamba TE.  It is corded and has revised side gripes.  I had issues with the original Mamba in that my ham hands would heat the mouse up too much causing the glue on the sides to soften and the grips to fall off.
> 
> Haven't had the issue on my Taipan or Diamondback.
> 
> I would vote for the G502 or the Mamba.   Though you seem to be a logitech fella, I would look at the G502.


So may I ask how it feels in comparison to its older brothers?  The reason I ask is I have not had a place around here where I can see one (Somehow no friends have one) and its design looks a bit different.  While I am not against a change I was just accustomed to that round design of the G5 which is why I was considering the G500s. 

After looking it over I am between these two currently:

Logitech G500s
and
Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum.

I may go ahead and get the Proteus Spectrum since after looking over online I do like how it looks and it seems to look like it will fit my hand well.


----------



## kiddagoat (Jan 20, 2016)

With the G502s, the side grip for the thumb is more pronounced than with the older ones.  The G5 and G500 have a nice indentation for the thumb to lay and grip the mouse.  The G502 actually has more of a thumb rest so if you just want to lay your thumb against the rest it doesn't prohibit the gliding of the mouse without having to grip it with your thumb.  The three buttons on the side are easier to get to in my opinion and as other have stated, you can turn them off via the software.  The "sniper" button sits toward the front of the mouse and after some getting used to, you won't know it is there.  I hardly use it on mine though from time to time I will hit it and you will know it.  The drop in DPI can be adjusted in the software.  

I would also say the G502 appears to be just a bit shorter in overall length compared to the older versions but with that slightly wider.  I have have larger hands and I can still comfortably palm the mouse without issue.  The feel will be slightly different too where the G5 and G500 are more curved, the G502 has harder edges but looks just as clean.  It is a feel thing mostly and after about 30minutes or so I would say you don't notice much of a difference.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions and advice.  After listening in and reading up on the mice I decided to go with the g502 proteus core.  I was able to hold one and it seems fine to me.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 21, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Get yourself a G700/G700S (I have the G700 for a few years now). Its new generation wireless so that it has no disavantages compared to wired + you can use it wired too (same cable you use to charge it, you can simply use it all the time and remove the battery too). Wireless is simply better, the cable just slows the mouse down a bit & you can use the mouse wherever you like, like on the couch when you are streaming from the PC, or something like that.



Sorry but the G700s with the wired makes it a peace of crap, how ever it does run flawlessly without the wire.

OP all so wanted a weighted mouse too.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Sorry but the G700s with the wired makes it a peace of crap, how ever it does run flawlessly without the wire.
> 
> OP all so wanted a weighted mouse too.


Never had any problems with the wire, can insta switch if battery goes out, connect the cable and play like nothing happened. The G700 is weighted enough as it has a battery, you can change weight by changing the battery (well, minimal at least).


----------



## AsRock (Jan 21, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Never had any problems with the wire, can insta switch if battery goes out, connect the cable and play like nothing happened. The G700 is weighted enough as it has a battery, you can change weight by changing the battery (well, minimal at least).



HAHA i guess you could buy different brands of battery's i guess that kinda works, but no chance i can agree with it being wired or at least with the one that comes with it no real flexibility or any thing to it never mind it being heavy like dam the mouse is heavy enough.

They surly could of done a much better job with the cable.

I got mine for $50 at this time they are $60.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah the cable is cheapo, but nobody said he should use it always lol. I used to have a 2nd battery that I charged in a charger just to replace the battery if its empty so that I don't have to use the cable. But for emergency purposes its kinda okay. Yeah mouse is heavy but with only 1 battery compared to the MX700, the MX700 was way heavier.  50$? I got mine for 70 or 80 € (before Euro was cheapish, it was like 1.2 or 1.3+ $ back then) I think, things in USA are really cheap.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2016)

Didn't like the G500s. The click is not substantial enough. Like the G502 though


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 21, 2016)

Logitech mice suck *IMHO*.

I'd recommend http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018K00ZZG/?tag=tec06d-20

Edit: Just so you know... I couldn't care less about all that additional clutter, but the mouse itself, the sensor, the scroll wheel and ergonomics are just top notch.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 21, 2016)

I used to have two G5s and one G500. I've since moved to a G602 which is practically a wireless version of the G500. It's the first wireless mouse I've used that feels like it's not wireless. I highly recommend it. All 3 of my older mice died because wires became frayed because of excessive use. I don't have that problem with the G602 because it's wireless and has already lasted me longer than the average G5/500s I've owned.


Sasqui said:


> I'm staring at a G5 on my office desk, it's going on 8 years old.  Still love it!  At home, I've got the G500
> 
> The G5 started acting up before Christmas, cursor world jump and sometime lag/be intermittently unresponsive.  I dreaded losing it!  Found a can of compressed air and blew out the optics hole on the bottom of the mouse.  It works perfectly now!!!


This explains how all 3 of mine failed. It's the connection to the USB cable getting worn out. It's half of the reason why I went to the G602 after owning two G5s and a G500.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I used to have two G5s and one G500. I've since moved to a G602 which is practically a wireless version of the G500. It's the first wireless mouse I've used that feels like it's not wireless. I highly recommend it. All 3 of my older mice died because wires became frayed because of excessive use. I don't have that problem with the G602 because it's wireless and has already lasted me longer than the average G5/500s I've owned.
> 
> This explains how all 3 of mine failed. It's the connection to the USB cable getting worn out. It's half of the reason why I went to the G602 after owning two G5s and a G500.



How often do you have to charge it?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 21, 2016)

Jetster said:


> How often do you have to charge it?


With two 2300 mAh NiMH batteries, anywhere between 2 and 3 months in endurance mode. I usually don't have much reason to put it into performance mode unless I'm playing a fast paced FPS.

Needless to say, I don't have to re-charge often and when I do, I have a second pair of 1400mAh batteries to use in the interim while the bigger ones charge (which also last about 1 to 1.5 months on one charge.)

Only down side to NiMH batteries is the lower operating voltage of 1.2v so, the mouse always thinks the mouse is at 3/5 battery until it gets really low but, that's about it.


----------

